# 4 awesome plugins Giveaway!



## SBK (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi I thought this would be interesting!



www.facebook.com/groups/59836331612/permalink/10155527007711613/?pnref=story

Its for facebook users, sorry if this isn't the right place to post.


----------



## Tomas Simon (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks for sharing!
One can never have too many plugins I Guess


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jul 23, 2017)

SBK said:


> Hi I thought this would be interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> Its for facebook users, sorry if this isn't the right place to post.



Would these plugins take Hans Zimmers' productions to a whole new dimension?


----------



## SBK (Jul 23, 2017)

thereus said:


> I see nothing...



www.facebook.com/groups/59836331612/permalink/10155527007711613/?pnref=story



Daniel Petras said:


> Would these plugins take Hans Zimmers' productions to a whole new dimension?



Hans has taken part at it!


----------



## HiEnergy (Jul 23, 2017)

Is this really a competition or just a marketing stunt (aka raffle/giveaway/contact harvesting)?


----------



## SBK (Jul 23, 2017)

guys I can assure you because I know the admin of that group, that he was the one that choose to do it and he was in seek and found these companies that agreed to giveaway a price. he also choose those 4 steps! nothing like marketing etc just a humble giveaway


----------



## SBK (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi, this Tuesday 4 winners will be chosen. You still have time to get part!


----------

